# EHU cable & 115amp leisure battery advice needed



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello 
I need some advice !

I Have recently converter my Day van into a semi conversion camper! There is a 115amp leisure battery which chargers off the van when running also I got an 1000watt inverter to cope with my lights, laptop and stereo. The electrician also wired up a cigarette lighter socket directly to the leisure battery so I can plug in 12v appliances like phone charger or battery charger

I have got a 500w oil heater, 400/800w halogen heater & some other appliances I want to run when parked on a campsite with a EHU ! So im looking at getting a 4 Gang CAMPING MAINS ELECTRIC HOOK UP LEAD CABLE from ebay

EBAY LINK TO EHU CABLE

I want to be able to run these appliances and also get a battery charger to keep the leisure battery topped up.

Is this cable shown in the link above suitable for what I need? is it allowed on UK & European campsites? Will I need a pin adaptor in France?

Also which battery charger could I buy that runs of the EHU 4 gang plug sockets and plugs straight in to the cigarette lighter socket to charge the 115amp leisure battery?

thanks everyone

jay


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would not use that EHU lead, you need one with an RDC and with a longer lead. It would be better to have a proper EHU inlet and a distribution box with a battery charger that would charge the engine battery and habitation battery. 

If you go down your route then you need a charger around 10amps or more to charge such a large battery or you will find it will take days to fully charge a flat battery. Also one that goes into a maintenance charge when the battery is charged so you can leave it connected when the van is not used for a while.

You may be able to get these parts from OUTDOOR BITS on this site.

Andy


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Snuff,
I would't go down that particular route - for a start you will need to leave a window open to get power cable in and that can let gas in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

If you can afford it, get a proper inlet fitted to the outside with an onboard Earth leakage circuit breaker feeding sockets, in built charger and an orange cable with blue plug and socket.
I see inkey beat me too it - I must compose and type faster!!


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

You can buy a portable camping mains kit from most camping shops for under £50. These usually have 3 sockets and an RCD on a 20 meter lead.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jay

You should get a 'proper' hookup box to mount to your van - see :: O'Leary's Shop ::.

They also have a number of other electrical bits and pieces you might find useful.

Gerald

_Edit: :: LINK TO ELECTRICAL SECTION ::_


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello

Thanks for the advice about the RDC cable I will take that on board and make sure I get the right one. Im really not really keen on having EHU inlet fitted on the Van as my van will not be used as a motor home all the time and hopefully will only ever need the inverter etc through summers plus cant afford it right now. Im only going be relying on using the EHU cable at the most for 2-5 days at a time in cold weathers to run the radiator and laptop and charge the habitation battery. I have tried cables the same thickness and I can close the back doors on the van without putting much pressure on the cable so this shouldn't let cold in the van If it is a problem I will put it through the bulkhead of the cab to the engine.

*The battery charger -* so I need a 10amps charger that goes into maintenance? Why do I need to charger the van engine battery as nothing will be running off this?

Sorry if the reply seem a little defensive its not meant to more intrigued than anything im learning a lot from this forum

Thanks again

Jay


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

you asked for advice and that is what you got. If you don't like it then you don't have to take it. 

If you are spending your hard earned cash you only want to spend it once. Buying the right parts the first time saves your money in the long run. 

The reason for the engine battery is if you are parked out in a field for a week or two it is possible for the battery to go flat, the radio and alarm system soon drain a battery we have all been their that is why I would advise to fit it properly the first time. 

Also it is not a good idea too shut a cable in a door if it get squashed it could start a fire or electrocute you. Ask an electrician 


If money is tight then try finding caravan breaker. or look in the ads on this site, try posting a request for items, you would be surprised what people have for sale. 

Andy


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

May I humbly suggest you do your sums regarding your power requirements. Some sites, especially on the Continent ,have quite a low rating. You would not be very popular if you tripped out the supply on a site in the middle of the night. Mike.


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello 

Took in all the advice thank you ! 

Have just purchased a 20 metre RCD camping hook up cable from a camping store with a trip system on it So it will trip on this before the campsite also i have worked all my allpiances out ect and gave plenty of allowence ! Also have purchased a Numax connect + forget continual battery charger its a 10 am one and will cope both UK and Europe flow. The guy explained everything to me so it the best one for my 110amp Numax second battery, also it will charge my normal battery as suggested in this thread. 

The rcd EHU cable will fit through the back doors no problem as i have cut out a perfect gap in the metal for it to slip into 

So everything is ready to go and it only cost me £100 so im happy

Thanks again for all the advice 

Jay


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

snuff said:


> Have just purchased a 20 metre RCD camping hook up cable from a camping store with a trip system on it So it will trip on this before the campsite


Hi snuff

Don't get confused between RCD trips and thermal current trips.

The ones at the campsite hookup will be thermal current trips. These are designed to prevent you drawing too much current (much the same as when we used to have a wired fuse in the good old days). The RCD trip on your hookup cable is designed to prevent electrocution by detecting earth faults in appliances or wiring and won't trip if you draw too much current for the outlet. Just because you have a trip device on your hook-up cable won't necessarily prevent you from tripping the campsite supply.


----------

